# Audio Ollie RCD Acoustic Guitar - Rhythmic Prepared Acoustic Guitar Instrument - Intro Sale Ends In 3 Days



## Audio Ollie (Sep 27, 2021)

INTRO / WALKTHROUGH



MULTI TOUR



HOW I MADE "RIO UNDERGROUND"


audioollie.com/rcdacousticguitar


This is _not_ your typical acoustic guitar library. The RCD Acoustic was conceptualized around experimental, rhythmic playing styles commonly associated with modern film score and features highly realistic ‘repetition sourced’ recordings.​
Featuring a vintage Martin acoustic guitar, we used many different bows, sticks, brushes, and picks (with both traditional and low tuning) to capture a massive collection of tonal and atonal sounds.​
The user interface features advanced sound-shaping controls, built-in humanization, and a powerful sequencer with dynamic modulation to control the step velocity in real time via midi CC or modwheel.​
INTRO PERIOD ENDS NOVEMBER 1st


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 27, 2021)

Great stuff. I would gladly buy this library, but I waiting for the NSS update first.


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 27, 2021)

Instant buy - love the uke so much, been excited for more!


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 27, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> HOW I MADE "RIO UNDERGROUND"



I love where you say "a Minimoog — " and then look directly in the camera with a HRT and zoom, correcting to "Minimōg?" 

When I had the privilege of shaking hands with Robert Moog in the mid 1990's, I had the temerity to ask him (politely) to pronounce his name for me. He did indeed pronounce it "Mohg" (long ō sound — rhymes with rogue).

Nice video! I'll check out more of the guitar in a bit....


----------



## fiatlux (Sep 27, 2021)

Are the 25% off coupon codes still being sent out for the owners of UKE?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 27, 2021)

Really unique sounds well done


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 27, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I love where you say "a Minimoog — " and then look directly in the camera with a HRT and zoom, correcting to "Minimōg?"
> 
> When I had the privilege of shaking hands with Robert Moog in the mid 1990's, I had the temerity to ask him (politely) to pronounce his name for me. He did indeed pronounce it "Mohg" (long ō sound — rhymes with rogue).
> 
> Nice video! I'll check out more of the guitar in a bit....



Yeah even though I know it's pronounced that way I still always seem to screw it up! Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 27, 2021)

fiatlux said:


> Are the 25% off coupon codes still being sent out for the owners of UKE?


Has this been confirmed? I love Uke, so I'd definitely want to buy this. Ollie has a real talent for pristine recordings. It always sounds fantastic. Could you please confirm or deny the coupon part @Audio Ollie?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 27, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Has this been confirmed? I love Uke, so I'd definitely want to buy this. Ollie has a real talent for pristine recordings. It always sounds fantastic. Could you please confirm or deny the coupon part @Audio Ollie?


Thank you! If you guys have Uke and haven't received a code send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 27, 2021)

I've always loved 'The E-String' you put out a number of years ago. Awesome to see that concept expanded on.
Well done


----------



## KEM (Sep 28, 2021)

Love the sound and concept of this library and the track is awesome!! We still need to get together sometime, it's really boring in St. Louis right now


----------



## Brasart (Sep 28, 2021)

I have to say, this library sounds like heaven to me, I just love these kind of rhythmic textures and have enjoyed every little piece of what was included in TASTE.

Are the bass patches going to be another different fully priced library? Or an add-on to this one?
Really enjoy those too


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 28, 2021)

I love what am hearing so much. when it comes to rhythmic and phrasal libraries though I just turn into a complete idiot not knowing how these things exactly work and consequently a coward who never buy these libraries fearing to be bound by their limitations. So let me ask it this way: are these tonal rhythms also chopped in case I prefer to play them manually in a one-shot fashion? with RRs? for each note across the instrument range? cause if so, I would be so much tempted to jump on this one..


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 28, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> I love what am hearing so much. when it comes to rhythmic and phrasal libraries though I just turn into a complete idiot not knowing how these things exactly work and consequently a coward who never buy these libraries fearing to be bound by their limitations. So let me ask it this way: are these tonal rhythms also chopped in case I prefer to play them manually in a one-shot fashion? with RRs? for each note across the instrument range? cause if so, I would be so much tempted to jump on this one..


You can definitely disable the sequencer and play the patches the good old fashioned way! I'm checking a few patches right now to be sure, and there are 10 RRs, and between 2 and 5 dynamic layers per instrument, depending on the patches (there are a TON of them). Playable range is about 2 octaves per patches. Some of them are focused on the lows, some of them on the mid/high register, depending of the tuning of the guitar. @Audio Ollie please correct if I'm wrong 

Maybe you can try some of the included patches in TASTE, so you can see how these are done ?


----------



## jneebz (Sep 28, 2021)

Well that took no thought to purchase after watching the video for about 1 minute. Great stuff and perfect for my current project…thanks for the hard work @Audio Ollie !


----------



## jneebz (Sep 28, 2021)

Having some issues with a "Content Missing" error in Kontakt 6.5.3. @Audio Ollie I sent you an email at the support address you listed earlier in this thread.


----------



## Brasart (Sep 28, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Having some issues with a "Content Missing" error in Kontakt 6.5.3. @Audio Ollie I sent you an email at the support address you listed earlier in this thread.


Did you do a batch resave?


----------



## jneebz (Sep 28, 2021)

Brasart said:


> Did you do a batch resave?


Yes but trying again with new settings…will report back.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 28, 2021)

KEM said:


> Love the sound and concept of this library and the track is awesome!! We still need to get together sometime, it's really boring in St. Louis right now


Thank you! Yeah let's do it, not many composers in the STL area so would be cool to connect. Shoot me a PM and we'll make it happen. 



Batrawi said:


> I love what am hearing so much. when it comes to rhythmic and phrasal libraries though I just turn into a complete idiot not knowing how these things exactly work and consequently a coward who never buy these libraries fearing to be bound by their limitations. So let me ask it this way: are these tonal rhythms also chopped in case I prefer to play them manually in a one-shot fashion? with RRs? for each note across the instrument range? cause if so, I would be so much tempted to jump on this one..


The library is split between Riffs which are essentially loops and phrases and Reps which are your multisampled instruments with 10rr and multiple dynamics. You can play these back on the keyboard as expected, however they are somewhat easier to use with the sequencer due to the 200ms offset time. We included a Live version of the patches if you want to play things in however.


jneebz said:


> Yes but trying again with new settings…will report back.


Any luck?


----------



## jneebz (Sep 28, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Any luck?


Yes, fixed! I just needed to manually point Kontakt to the main library folder. AMAZING samples and library....worth way more than the price. Thanks again!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 28, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Yes, fixed! I just needed to manually point Kontakt to the main library folder. AMAZING samples and library....worth way more than the price. Thanks again!


Great! I'm glad to hear it


----------



## pranic (Sep 28, 2021)

Really, Really enjoying the past hour playing through this instrument, and going to give a big shout out to the creativity in the multis! I seem to be on a never-ending quest to find just the right rhythmic plucks! This is really great stuff!

Also, batch re-save solved my issues with missing content, too, just as an FYI.


----------



## Brasart (Sep 29, 2021)

@Audio Ollie I haven't been able to find a manual for RDC Acoustic Guitars; what would be the exact difference(s) between "Live" and "Performance" patches?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 29, 2021)

Brasart said:


> @Audio Ollie I haven't been able to find a manual for RDC Acoustic Guitars; what would be the exact difference(s) between "Live" and "Performance" patches?


There is a 200ms offset in the Performance patches, which makes them hard to play live. The Live patches are the same, but with the offset set to 0ms (and as a result, a bit of the attack missing, of course).


- Method 1 : Play your part with the Live patch, then replace the patch with its Performance counterpart, and set a negative delay to your track in your DAW
- Method 2 : Assign the offset button to a CC and add more or less offset depending on what you're doing!


----------



## Brasart (Sep 29, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> There is a 200ms offset in the Performance patches, which makes them hard to play live. The Live patches are the same, but with the offset set to 0ms (and as a result, a bit of the attack missing, of course).
> 
> 
> - Method 1 : Play your part with the Live patch, then replace the patch with its Performance counterpart, and set a negative delay to your track in your DAW
> - Method 2 : Assign the offset button to a CC and add more or less offset depending on what you're doing!


Thanks!


----------



## holywilly (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyway to adjust the offset values in multi with one click? Or I have to manually set the value for each patch in the multi?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 29, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Anyway to adjust the offset values in multi with one click? Or I have to manually set the value for each patch in the multi?


If you assign this knob to a CC or Host Automation you can control them all at the same time. That's what I've been doing so far with Nashville Scoring Strings and LAMP  It's assigned to one of the knobs on my KK keyboard.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 29, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> If you assign this knob to a CC or Host Automation you can control them all at the same time. That's what I've been doing so far with Nashville Scoring Strings and LAMP  It's assigned to one of the knobs on my KK keyboard.


Oh great! I’ll look into that! Thanks. So far I love RCD Acoustic Guitar, I’m looking forward to expansions of multis for Uke and of course the future installment of RCD.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 29, 2021)

pranic said:


> Really, Really enjoying the past hour playing through this instrument, and going to give a big shout out to the creativity in the multis! I seem to be on a never-ending quest to find just the right rhythmic plucks! This is really great stuff!
> 
> Also, batch re-save solved my issues with missing content, too, just as an FYI.


Awesome! Glad to hear it.


holywilly said:


> Anyway to adjust the offset values in multi with one click? Or I have to manually set the value for each patch in the multi?


Yeah I really wish there was an easy way to control all the individual instruments in a multi from a single master source all within Kontakt. Emmanuel's suggestion is definitely the best way to go. I think what I'll probably do moving forward is just create a duplicate set for the multis with the LIVE patches like I did for Taste. Glad you're digging it so far. There will definitely be a uke update with the added sequencer additions and some new multis. Ebass, Eguitar, and AcousticBass coming up soon.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 29, 2021)

This sounds great, really enjoying and using it...maybe as Rousseau said assign a CC to the patches in a multi so say it is #2 all the delay can be taken out on a single slider.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 29, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Awesome! Glad to hear it.
> 
> Yeah I really wish there was an easy way to control all the individual instruments in a multi from a single master source all within Kontakt. Emmanuel's suggestion is definitely the best way to go. I think what I'll probably do moving forward is just create a duplicate set for the multis with the LIVE patches like I did for Taste. Glad you're digging it so far. There will definitely be a uke update with the added sequencer additions and some new multis. Ebass, Eguitar, and AcousticBass coming up soon.


Maybe it’s time to consider developing Ollie Player, a dedicated player plugin for maximum flexibility and tweakability.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Sep 29, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Maybe it’s time to consider developing Ollie Player, a dedicated player plugin for maximum flexibility and tweakability.


Trust me I've definitely considered it! Building multi like capability into a custom player would be a monumental undertaking but I've definitely put a lot of thought into the idea. We shall see...


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Sep 30, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Thank you! If you guys have Uke and haven't received a code send me an email at [email protected]


Has anyone successfully received the coupon for this totally awesome and already quite reasonably priced game-changing library?


----------



## holywilly (Sep 30, 2021)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Has anyone successfully received the coupon for this totally awesome and already quite reasonably priced game-changing library?


Yes. I email the support and got the code back


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Sep 30, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Yes. I email the support and got the code back


....and I just received it. Yay! Off to purchase now!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Oct 1, 2021)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Has anyone successfully received the coupon for this totally awesome and already quite reasonably priced game-changing library?


I think I'm going to change the product description to this instead ^ Thanks Art!


----------



## axb312 (Oct 4, 2021)

@Audio Ollie Is a more detailed walkthrough coming? Or some third party reviews?


----------



## Brasart (Oct 5, 2021)

Here's a little cue for a game I'm working on (topdown SWAT strategy game) which uses the recently released RCD Acoustic Guitar library; Reps + Trem&Bowed are used alongside Spitfire's Feedback EVO from Ambient Guitars for the ambient guitar textures.
Very fun guitar tones, and very useful for keeping that rhythm along the more ambient parts. I'm planning on having RCD Ac Gtr take on a more central position in the next action oriented cue!


----------



## midiman (Oct 5, 2021)

The Multi's sound great. Wonderful cue jump-starters.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Oct 5, 2021)

axb312 said:


> @Audio Ollie Is a more detailed walkthrough coming? Or some third party reviews?


There are some reviews in the works that I know of.


Brasart said:


> Here's a little cue for a game I'm working on (topdown SWAT strategy game) which uses the recently released RCD Acoustic Guitar library; Reps + Trem&Bowed are used alongside Spitfire's Feedback EVO from Ambient Guitars for the ambient guitar textures.
> Very fun guitar tones, and very useful for keeping that rhythm along the more ambient parts. I'm planning on having RCD Ac Gtr take on a more central position in the next action oriented cue!


This is sounding really good. Loving the textures in this cue.


midiman said:


> The Multi's sound great. Wonderful cue jump-starters.


I'm glad to hear it


----------



## Brasart (Oct 18, 2021)

Unless I'm missing something obvious (?), I would love for your next libraries to have a dedicated button (or page) for FXs - especially delay - directly into the UI; right now it's not very practical to open the Kontakt backend to bypass the delay within multis, and I'm sure a lot of users will miss how to do it the way it is now!


----------



## Brasart (Oct 28, 2021)

And here's an action cue using a bit more of RCD Guitars (and stuff from TASTE too).

First one is the full mix (still from the same game):
View attachment NOPLANB_music_mode_domination_action(full)_postmaster_01_137bpm.mp3


Second one is the "naked" mix, using only RCD Acoustic Guitars & TASTE patches:
View attachment NOPLANB_music_mode_domination_action(RCDguitars).mp3


Can't wait for your next libraries to come out @Audio Ollie !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Oct 28, 2021)

Brasart said:


> And here's an action cue using a bit more of RCD Guitars (and stuff from TASTE too).
> 
> First one is the full mix (still from the same game):
> View attachment NOPLANB_music_mode_domination_action(full)_postmaster_01_137bpm.mp3
> ...


Awesome stuff!!


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 29, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I love where you say "a Minimoog — " and then look directly in the camera with a HRT and zoom, correcting to "Minimōg?"
> 
> When I had the privilege of shaking hands with Robert Moog in the mid 1990's, I had the temerity to ask him (politely) to pronounce his name for me. He did indeed pronounce it "Mohg" (long ō sound — rhymes with rogue).
> 
> Nice video! I'll check out more of the guitar in a bit....



Really nit picky I know (sorry), but a long o in English is the double o sound, as in GOO, not ‘oh’. Short o is like ‘oh’ and rhymes with rogue.


----------



## Soundbed (Oct 29, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> Really nit picky I know (sorry), but a long o in English is the double o sound, as in GOO, not ‘oh’. Short o is like ‘oh’ and rhymes with rogue.


Long o rhymes with rogue in English the way it’s taught in America. I’d be interested in learning where it’s taught differently.


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Long o rhymes with rogue in English the way it’s taught in America. I’d be interested in learning where it’s taught differently.


I am wrong and you both are right. SORRY. I am learning another language with many sounds for each vowel and my head is scrambled. I’m going to spank myself a little


----------

